# Eureka Episode 64 "Glimpse" OAD 07/25/11



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

This episode was too effing funny, first they did an homage to Starship troopers in the way of a GD commercial announcing the need for the best of the best for an upcoming space trip to titan. During the interviews one of the applicants was Stan Lee, he was named Dr. Lee and he specialized in the field of Gamma Radiation and it's effects on people. He even said " Don't make me angry, you wont like me when I'm angry."

I have to give props too Big Bang Theory for introducing me to Stan Lee, had it not been for TBBT Dr.Lee's interview would have gone straight over my head.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I guess you never got into comics as a kid huh?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Just about deleted my Eureka timer after the previous episode, only thing that saved it was the very end scene, sounds like this episode might finish it off. Just getting way too ridiculous and/or campy--can't quite figure it out but don't like it any more.

Biggest problem with the previous was when they found out what the music did to people and Lupo still drove to a place and listened to a song which of course led to more problems, I mean come on.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Just about deleted my Eureka timer after the previous episode, only thing that saved it was the very end scene, sounds like this episode might finish it off. Just getting way too ridiculous and/or campy--can't quite figure it out but don't like it any more.
> 
> Biggest problem with the previous was when they found out what the music did to people and Lupo still drove to a place and listened to a song which of course led to more problems, I mean come on.


It's supposed to be silly and campy, that's the point of the show.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I just love the fact that sheriff by far the stupidest one in town IQ wise is the one who just about every time figures crap out before the so called geniuses. The Fargo in space episode was kinda cheesy those last minute saves were kinda ridiculous. I gotta admit i still love the show and hope syfy does not Bail on it.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> It's supposed to be silly and campy, that's the point of the show.


Yeah the point of the show is for it to be fun. It would be miserable to watch if you tried to take it seriously!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I love Eureka. I want it campy and fun and way out there. The personality differences in the characters is great.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

cj9788 said:


> I gotta admit i still love the show and hope syfy does not Bail on it.


Already been renewed for season five. Season 4.5 is playing now.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Season Six renewal for 6 episodes has also been announced. That may or may not be the end.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

klang said:


> Season Six renewal for 6 episodes has also been announced. That may or may not be the end.


They rescinded that.

Eureka has been canceled:

http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/08/08/eureka-cancelled/?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> They rescinded that.
> 
> Eureka has been canceled:
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/08/08/eureka-cancelled/?hpt=hp_t2


Yep...

I was extremely disappointed to hear that. 

I enjoy "Eureka" as much today as I did when it first started. I can't say that about many shows... 

~Alan


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> They rescinded that.
> 
> Eureka has been canceled:
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/08/08/eureka-cancelled/?hpt=hp_t2


Still one more season to go but yes even though season six was announced just last week they have now changed their minds. :nono2: Idiots running that network now. 

I have not started watching Alphas yet and I'm not inclined to start.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

klang said:


> Idiots running that network now


Yup, I guess they figure too much Sci-Fi on Siffy, can't tarnish their new name and all.



klang said:


> I have not started watching Alphas yet and I'm not inclined to start.


I like it, you just have to get past the first episode. I haven't watched this week's episode yet.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

klang said:


> Still one more season to go but yes even though season six was announced just last week they have now changed their minds. :nono2: Idiots running that network now.


They've almost finished shooting the rest of the episodes. Hopefully they will end on a decent note... and not feel forced to tack on something last minute that comes out of left field.



klang said:


> I have not started watching Alphas yet and I'm not inclined to start.


I haven't watched last night's episode yet, but I thought last week's episode was VERY good.

~Alan


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I haven't watched last night's episode yet, but I thought last week's episode was VERY good.


Last week's episode was awesome! I haven't laughed that hard in a long time.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought Eureka was one of Syfy's highest rated shows (top three). They must have had a compellng reason to cancell it. Any ideas why?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> I thought Eureka was one of Syfy's highest rated shows (top three). They must have had a compellng reason to cancell it. Any ideas why?


Supposedly financial reasons... 

~Alan


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> I thought Eureka was one of Syfy's highest rated shows (top three). They must have had a compellng reason to cancell it. Any ideas why?


I'm guessing it is one result of the Comcast NBC Universal merger. They seem to be moving more towards the cheaper reality type shows.

I do wonder though if the creators/cast/crew of the show might have pushed back on the measly 6 episode order?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Considering that season 5 won't air until summer 2012, there is a lot of time for yet another reversal. It's sad to see it go, but at least they have ample time to give it a proper sendoff.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, there seems to be something not working for science fiction TV financially.

If you go to the Zap2It listings guide and pick a show like "The Closer" and select all upcoming episodes, you'll get a bunch of old shows syndicated on channels other than TNT. Most police procedurals have a strong syndication revenue stream.

"Eureka" should also be in syndication by now, but I don't see any listings. The various "Stargates" appear, but not as strongly as I expected.

Syfy (really NBCU as this is a production of one of the Universals) may not be able to carry the production costs of more than three original scripted shows, and then only when international distribution covers some of the initial costs.

What's curious is that "Falling Skies" appears on TNT and is distributed in the United Kingdom on the FX UK channel. Fox has been a strong supporter of failed scifi shows. The problem is they fail to attract a sufficient audience.

"Haven" is a Canadian show. While Universal Networks International is one of five production companies involved, Syfy functions as one of several "distributors."

It appears to be tough to get your money back, much less a profit, on Syfy shows. Regarding "Alphas", NBCU has no ties to the production company BermanBraun, an independent media company founded by principals Gail Berman and Lloyd Braun in January 2007.

Let's face it, as a TV series genre scifi has a hit and miss record when compared to police procedurals.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

A series of Tweets today from Amy Berg, Exec producer:



> Everyone is asking why. It's simple, really.
> 
> We are the network's golden child in every way, except profit margins. Fact is, #Eureka is an expensive show to make.
> 
> ...


Comcast NBC Universal :down:

Edit, I guess Amy Berg is a writer not an Exec Producer.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Considering that season 5 won't air until summer 2012, there is a lot of time for yet another reversal. It's sad to see it go, but at least they have ample time to give it a proper sendoff.


Supposedly, there's only a couple of episodes left to film though...

~Alan


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Alan Gordon said:


> Supposedly, there's only a couple of episodes left to film though...
> 
> ~Alan


Last episode is supposed to start filming Thursday. Probably a couple nights of rewrites ahead for somebody.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

klang said:


> Last episode is supposed to start filming Thursday. Probably a couple nights of rewrites ahead for somebody.


Indeed... 

~Alan


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Why in the world would they announce the cancellation of a show with a season and a half left to air?


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

:lol::lol:


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

The suits did grant Eureka one additional episode to wrap things up. I suppose their in-boxes were overflowing with messages from pissed off fans.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

pfp said:


> Why in the world would they announce the cancellation of a show with a season and a half left to air?


They're Siffy...


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

pfp said:


> Why in the world would they announce the cancellation of a show with a season and a half left to air?


Only one season left now. Season 5 next summer and they almost have it all filmed. But they announce it now so the cast and crew can find other jobs. Some had already turned down jobs to stay with Eureka when a six show season 6 was announced. Syfy execs reportedly called the cast to apologize to them for the way they were being "batted" around.


----------

